# Post the handbags you're lemming!



## Liz (May 5, 2005)

The Fendi Spy bag, Marc Jacobs Blake bag, and of course a Hermes Birkin! hehe


----------



## envymi (May 5, 2005)

This is what I'm wanting now, but the first one's like $5000 almost and the second is $7000. Now I've spent up to $2000, but I can't bring myself to spend this much yet...I keep hinting to my man though. He keeps getting wish lists emailed to him




OOh, the third one's over $16,000. I forgot about that one...but I want it in burgandy


----------



## keaLoha (May 5, 2005)

Vibing these in this order:


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* This is what I'm wanting now, but the first one's like $5000 almost and the second is $7000. Now I've spent up to $2000, but I can't bring myself to spend this much yet...I keep hinting to my man though. He keeps getting wish lists emailed to him



OOh, the third one's over $16,000. I forgot about that one...but I want it in burgandy over $16,000!??! for that!?!?! WHAAAAT! LOL Is it made of Platinum &amp; diamonds!?!? LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 5, 2005)

I like this turquoise bag w/ buckles... but I can't remember the name of it!!! Gail should know which one I'm talking about.... help me out here! lol


----------



## Amethyst (May 5, 2005)

I can't find a photo online but I got the Isabella Fiore zodiac bag. It's really nice - looks great with casual clothing and the handles are very sturdy.

To go to work I use this Nine West bag - roomy but not a large clumsy bag.


----------



## Liz (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* over $16,000!??! for that!?!?! WHAAAAT! LOL Is it made of Platinum &amp; diamonds!?!? LOL



i think they're gucci and made with ostrich and croc leathers


----------



## envymi (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i think they're gucci and made with ostrich and croc leathers Yeah they're all Gucci...just don't know why the third one's more than the other 2 put together.


----------



## K*O* (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* The Fendi Spy bag, Marc Jacobs Blake bag, and of course a Hermes Birkin! hehe Liz, that brown one is adorable !!!


----------



## K*O* (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* This is what I'm wanting now, but the first one's like $5000 almost and the second is $7000. Now I've spent up to $2000, but I can't bring myself to spend this much yet...I keep hinting to my man though. He keeps getting wish lists emailed to him



OOh, the third one's over $16,000. I forgot about that one...but I want it in burgandy



are you serious?


----------



## keaLoha (May 5, 2005)

Kooba Danielle.


----------



## Liz (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* Yeah they're all Gucci...just don't know why the third one's more than the other 2 put together. oh, i think i saw a pic of that purse with someone wearing it, and it's huge.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* Kooba Danielle.



YESSS!!! The Kooba!!! I love you! :icon_love I can sleep now!!! It was driving me crazy! I knew you'd know which one I meant!!! LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i think they're gucci and made with ostrich and croc leathers I love Gucci's... but that's almost a new car right there! LOL


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 6, 2005)

My lemming is that pink one that Trisha posted yesterday! :icon_love I LOVE that purse..... gimme the purse Trisha!!!!!!!



LOL!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* My lemming is that pink one that Trisha posted yesterday! :icon_love I LOVE that purse..... gimme the purse Trisha!!!!!!!



LOL! Is that the Mulberry or the Luella one she has???



I thought the Mulberry was red?


----------



## elljmz (May 7, 2005)

love love love the dark brown one!

Who makes it?

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* Vibing these in this order:


----------



## envymi (May 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* love love love the dark brown one!
Who makes it?

Pretty sure the last 2 are Louis Vuittons


----------



## elljmz (May 7, 2005)

Thanks I'll definately have to check it out.

Originally Posted by *envymi* Pretty sure the last 2 are Loius Vuittons


----------



## Liz (May 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* Pretty sure the last 2 are Louis Vuittons si. i believe they're from the Epi line.


----------



## Liz (May 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* That Marc Jacobs one looks nice...how big is it? it's not huge, but it's not small. i don't know the exact measurements off hand though. the MJ bags are kind of heavy though. because of the leather and stuff.


----------



## keaLoha (May 7, 2005)

Yup. Both from the Epi line.


----------



## keaLoha (May 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* the MJ bags are kind of heavy though. because of the leather and stuff. I have to agree. I found that the hardware adds a lot to the weight of the bag which can make it uncomfortable if you tend to carry a lot. I ended up selling my hobo 6 months after I bought it.


----------



## envymi (May 8, 2005)

Hey Liz, I saw a lady on the plane today who had the Fendi bag...it's soooooo cute. It made me want it, but I have alot of dark brown bags already, but hey...I could always use another bag


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* Hey Liz, I saw a lady on the plane today who had the Fendi bag...it's soooooo cute. It made me want it, but I have alot of dark brown bags already, but hey...I could always use another bag



What if you get it in a different color? Then it "technically" won't be another dark brown bag! lol



(If they come in other colors... I dunno) lol


----------



## GinceLovely (May 9, 2005)

i love these bags :



 

 

 

 

 














http://www.vuitton.com/MEDIA/products/images/M40025_large.jpg &lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=600 align=center border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=7&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=7&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## Liz (May 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* Hey Liz, I saw a lady on the plane today who had the Fendi bag...it's soooooo cute. It made me want it, but I have alot of dark brown bags already, but hey...I could always use another bag



they come in different colors. you just have to track one down. lol. i think they come in black, dark brown, bone *light brown/tan), cream with green handles, cream with red handles, the fendi monogram print stuff, fendi print mixed with leather, gold python, another python color, one with sequins, and a few other ones.


----------



## envymi (May 10, 2005)

I was trying to check out the Fendi site, but I guess they're working on it. Cuz now I GOTTA see what colors that comes in. I shoulda got one while I was in NY, but I'll be going back soon, so when I do I need to know which one I want and how much it's gonna run me(or should I say my man



)


----------



## Liz (May 10, 2005)

i know eluxury.com sells fendi. they have it up sometimes, but they sell out, so they take the thing down.

here is a thread on another forum about the fendi spy bag: there are pics of the different colors

http://www.thefashionspot.com/forums...ad.php?t=22006


----------



## envymi (May 10, 2005)

Uh-oh...I think I might be getting a few of the Fendis...I haven't looked at Fendi bags in a long time cuz they kind of fell off for a minute. But I might have to start looking at them again. I'll have to wait to get the python ones in NY cuz it's illegal to sell in CA. But there were some other materials and colors that looked hot too...Oh boy, I feel another handbag haul coming soon


----------



## Liz (May 10, 2005)

you have to track down the pythons. i read there was aREALLY small collection made


----------



## jamie18meng (May 12, 2005)

I want a LV pochette accessoires for my high school graduation in monogram canvas or monogram cerises.


----------



## Marisol (May 13, 2005)

You links didn't work Jamie.


----------



## jamie18meng (May 13, 2005)

thanks marisol. I know the links didn't work but I deleted the links anyway. Thanks


----------



## gururose (May 17, 2005)

love the new denim!


----------



## bonbon412 (May 20, 2005)

Here's some of mine, thanks for showing me how to do pics Marisol! There are tons more, but these are just a few of the ones that I like right now


----------



## Liz (May 20, 2005)

i like that turquoise/teal color. what is it? it looks like coach


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* Here's some of mine, thanks for showing me how to do pics Marisol! There are tons more, but these are just a few of the ones that I like right now



My pleasure! You've got great taste in handbags.


----------



## Sofia (Aug 19, 2005)

So did anyone wind up getting any of the bags they wanted?


----------



## Sofia (Aug 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GinceLovely*



&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=600 align=center border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=7&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=7&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt; I wonder if I can find this anywhere...


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm loving the Mulberry Phoebe bag in chocolate and the bags in the pictures below.


----------



## anne7 (Aug 22, 2005)

Dior Girly Pink Boston Bag






I love this dooney, too 




marc jacobs Sophia...




Chanel



- I really want a quilted one for graduation this year...


----------



## Leony (Aug 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* Vibing these in this order:





Ohh, I have this LV, bought it three years ago.It was limited version from LV in Japan, in Vanila color.

Currently I'm thinking to get the new handbag from YSL, The Bow Large Flap in Beige or pastel pink color. Sorry, not pic, I couldn't get the images from google or YSL official web.


----------



## Brelki (Aug 22, 2005)

For a while, I wanted the Dior Rasta Boston Bag, but since I just got that, the next bags I want are the Dooney &amp; Burke Nile Large Domed satchel in Mint (not the color pictured) and the Pucci Tweed Turtle Print Tote:




(dooney &amp; burke)



(Dior)




(Pucci)


----------



## Sofia (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm really wanting a bronze bag and I've seen two I want. One by Mulberry and one by Prada.

I couldn't find a pic of the Mulberry, but here's one of the Prada.






http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...112&amp;DCLKSLOT=1


----------



## Sofia (Aug 26, 2005)

Here's one I saw at Macy's - Malibu bag in bronze, Michael - Michael Kors...

I think it would look cute for a night out with some jeans or whatever.

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produc...Type=EverGreen


----------



## Liz (Aug 26, 2005)

cute! michael kors makes cute bags.


----------



## sexysolution (Sep 2, 2005)

these are mine all from wooch.co.uk


----------

